# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  WTB Portable Video Capture Device

## CAKEBOOST

Hey guys, i wanna to buy Portable Video Capture Device for computer, but i'm totally new in this, can someone of you tell me what is better to buy?

----------


## joyceoakes

Save hours of searching online or wasting money on unnecessary repairs by talking Toshiba laptop error no bootable device to a 6YA Expert who can help you resolve this issue over the phone in a minute or two.

----------


## DarrenBell

I've checked hundreds of public administration essays from other students on the Internet. However, the examples on this site are the ones of the best quality.

----------


## AnnaSupova

Very interesting, I will look for more useful facts

----------

